# Who Is An Expert Backing Up Their Tt



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Reading the post about the movie "The Long Long Trailer" reminded me of my attempt to get my 25RSS backed in the driveway for the first time. I could put my old PUP anywhere and backed thru a 10 drive gate into the backyard. I spent 20 minutes trying to get the TT in the driveway and straitened up! I'm shure all the neibors were watching and getting a good chuckle. Everyone always told me the longer the trailer the easier it backed, but that's not true for me. I hope I can get better than this or I'm in trouble!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I am


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I am


x2.....

sometimes....

Gary


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FraTra,

Patience, grasshopper! In time, you too will be an expert. It just takes a little practice, and finding your marks.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It takes time but I do find it easier than my pop up.

It always makes for good entertainment watching others back into their spots at the campground.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ask your SW to not help by giving you directions as you back up. That ought to make it much easier.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

The best advise that anyone has given me is, hold your steering wheel at the bottom and turn it the direction you want the rear of the TT to turn, this works.

Good Backing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Stan


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Well, I am not, but my husband is... BUT he had formal Commercial Drivers License training with a stake-body tracker trailor at one point in his life. It's why I don't even try when he's around - knowing he could back into the tightest spot in one shot.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

campmg said:


> It always makes for good entertainment watching others back into their spots at the campground.


Aint that the truth! So to ensure that there is an adequate supply in the future, all newbies must go through this phase to keep the rest of us entertained







I had to do it too, now it's your turn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

California Jim said:


> It always makes for good entertainment watching others back into their spots at the campground.


Aint that the truth! So to ensure that there is an adequate supply in the future, all newbies must go through this phase to keep the rest of us entertained







I had to do it too, now it's your turn








[/quote]

People watching........best comedy show around


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

It's also fun to watch new campers at the dump station - from a distance of course. They sometimes just stand there and look at the hoses and all the levers for awhile and then the s*#t hits the concrete.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Just let your other half take care of it.









MaeJae


----------



## klnks06 (Aug 11, 2006)

I am in the same boat as you.

We just purchased our 25RSS back in August, and I drove it home the first night to driveway camp for the first time. I was very nervous about backing it in our driveway, and asked the RV Dealership for pointers, as I had never backed a trailer before. He told me to grab the wheel at the bottom, and move it in the direction I wanted to trailer to go, which worked great and I was able to back it in the first time, and did not have to pull forward a bunch of times to straighten out. The second time in the driveway again went just fine, so I was not concerned when I tried it for the third time, but this time it took me at least 10 minutes and multiple tries before I was able to get it in straight. The people across the street got a good show and a few laughs, which just made it harder. The two times that we have camped have both been pull through sites, however our next trip is a back in spot so I am a little concerned.

I am glad that us new campers are such a great source of enterainment for all you seasoned veterans out there. Ha Ha Hopefully I will be experienced enough sometime next season to appreciate someone else making all the newbie mistakes.

Kent


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I do a pretty fair job backing trailers. It helps to be able to see where you want to go in your mirrors. Sometimes you can't get a good view and that makes it trickier.

Been backing up trailers for a long time...got started with my dad's boat back in the 60's. Been at it ever since.

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats on your new 25RSSs, FraTra and Klnks06!

Ignore these old codgers







and just have fun with your TT!!!! Having just completed my rookie year with my 1st TT, I'm a relative newbie too (also with a 25RSS). Take your 4-wheeled baby out to a big, empty parking lot and practice backing into parking spaces and, for longer distances, along multiple white lines....when you get comfy with that, add in 90* right & left turns. You can even throw in a few pylons or rocks to play the temp. role of picnic tables, trees, & posts. I have yet to find a situation that I can't back into smoothly - including straight down hill on gravel without the ability to have the rig straight to begin with. Also, work out a signal strategy between you and your DW (be sure she learns how to drive & back, too!) ...it doesn't matter if the driver's hand is at the top or bottom of the wheel if one thinks they're saying "Go Right...and the other thinks they mean "Go Left".

It also doesn't matter if your process is what anyone else does or understands....what matters is that it works for you! And those folks who stand by watching.....some day at least 1 of 'em is gonna come up and babble on about how well you just did that and could you please give 'em some pointers. Yup, happened to me on my 2nd trip out....didn't have the heart to tell him how new I was at the game ... but certainly did pat myself on the back when he left!!!!

Relax! and HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I learned long time ago while growing up on the farm. Like MC56 said, the easiest way is to put your hand on the bottom of the steering wheel and turn it the way you want the trailer to go, and take it slow and easy, you are not in a race with anybody.

Leon


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

The first few times are always the worst, I could back our old pop up into any site first try without fail. Along comes a 26' TT you can's see over to back up with. Now what, use mirrors? I've never done that before







While at camp sites I never worried if it took me a few minutes to back in, people would watch and laugh or offer to help







one person actually came over and stood in front of the truck and told me witch way to turn the wheel to back it into a tight spot, while not necessary it sure made me feel more comfortable. The worst was learning to back into the storage lot by myself at an angle with high $$ rigs on either side with only a few feet clearance on either side. Memories and new words were created in the learning process but that's a fond memory I hope to never relive. I now don't have problems backing into most sites but theres always that one a year that gives me problems and then the neighbors get a good laugh but I don't mind, no dings or dents I just take my time if I have to.

Good luck and it will get easier.

Bill.


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

In January, I found an enclosed storage space for the Outback. 28 foot deep and about 12 foot wide. My trailer is about 28 foot long and 8 foot wide. Due to a retaining wall, I had a limited amount of area in front of the storage space to maneuver. Now I consider myself an above average backer upper, but this was definately going to be tricky.

I equipped SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) with a 2way radio and asked her to help guide me into the space.

Needless to say, we did not need the 2 way to communicate. Her screaming could probably be heard in the surrounding counties.

I did not find her instructions to me, such as "STOP", "YOU ARE GOING THE WRONG WAY", " YOU ARE GOING TO HIT THE WALL" and "I TOLD YOU THIS WOULDN'T WORK" to be very helpful at all.

Apparently, she was also trying to give me hand signals to assist my efforts. When I reminded her that "If you can't see my mirrors, I can't see you", she checked my theorum by giving me the one finger salute. And she made sure that I saw that signal.

Of course, I was the picture of patience. I'm sure the reports of my losing my temper and screaming at everyone were greatly exaggerated.

Fortunately, the only other person to witness this event was my youngest daughter, who conveniently and quickly found something a few units away to distract her and got her out of the line of fire.

Anyway, the trailer got into the shed, with no damage (to the trailer). The trailer stayed in storage most of the year (mostly because we did a lot of traveling by air, but some because I didn't want to have to re-live that wonderful experience). On Labor Day, we took the Outback back to the ranch for hunting season, where it will stay until January.

Me and SWMBO are still married and my daughter still loves to tell the story to our friends.

This year, I am looking for a "pull through" storage space.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Old Codger???

Question was asked...............I answered


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Is it gets better with time. Unless every body around is wathing or the DW is given directions








watched the man in the site next to me this weekend after 10 min. or so he stoped got out walked back to the wife and told her







to stand where and can see her he came withen less then a foot from a tree.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Markh1 said:


> In January, I found an enclosed storage space for the Outback. 28 foot deep and about 12 foot wide. My trailer is about 28 foot long and 8 foot wide. Due to a retaining wall, I had a limited amount of area in front of the storage space to maneuver. Now I consider myself an above average backer upper, but this was definately going to be tricky.
> 
> I equipped SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) with a 2way radio and asked her to help guide me into the space.
> 
> ...


Brother Outbacker,

I feel your pain! My DW does the same.

I can never see her in the mirrors. When I am backing up to hitch up, she holds up her hands to show I have one foot yet to go, but yells "STOP" after I moved 2 inches. We repeat this exercise 6 times.

I'm sure we will both get better with time. I love her too much to trade her in!









Dan


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I have yet to find a situation that I can't back into smoothly


 Ahhemmm.....I seem to remember a recent encounter with a Post?
















*General Quarters General Quarters!!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> Ahhemmm.....I seem to remember a recent encounter with a Post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, _YOU'RE _ the one who gave over your daily "Top 10 Post" position to PDX_Doug. I had nothing to do with that.

As for that CG site post.....just 'cuz KB had the foresight to REMOVE it, rather than standing OVER it as you did.....well....that doesn't seem to be my doing either (and it had nothing to do with backing.) Even so, I don't recall hitting the post....or you







(although I certainly do recall you saying something about you not being sure you could have backed your TT into our site)







.

Point / Counter Point!

General reference, John, nothing personal....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> > Ahhemmm.....I seem to remember a recent encounter with a Post?
> >
> >
> >
> ...


 Ahh you WANTED me on that Post YOU NEEDED me on that Post! You want the post? YOU WANT the POST?! You can't handle the POST!

Well all kidding aside Wolfie did a pretty good job backing into a narrow mouthed site, in pitch black, foggy conditions. She did a heck of a job......... Except for the post.............


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Ahh you WANTED me on that Post YOU NEEDED me on that Post! You want the post? YOU WANT the POST?! You can't handle the POST!
> 
> Well all kidding aside Wolfie did a pretty good job backing into a narrow mouthed site, in pitch black, foggy conditions. She did a heck of a job......... Except for the post.............


Apology accepted.

Now - - back to your regularly scheduled programming.....


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My first experience in backing in was a nerve racking episode. One of the CG staff, a guy named Eric, Helped me get backed in, blind, in the dark around trees. Oh man my heart was in my throat. It was our first experience with the helpful family of campers. Made every site set up after that a piece of cake!!

Eric


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have found the Outback to be much easer to back than my old Tent trailer. I was worried at first but after parking it in spots that were hard for my tent trailer to get into I found it is a bunch easier with the bigger Outback.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

So far I've only had a couple of problems backing up. I stepped up from a popup that in the van I could see over (but still see) to using the 1 T duelly to back it up (couldn't see camper at all except for skylight) to a 30' 5th wheeler. I have had better luck with the 5th than I have had with the pop-up. Had to learn to use the mirrors for backing and gave the DW a two-way radio and assigned her to watch my blind side. Usually I can determine where I want the wheels to go and watch them and back the unit right where I want. Last time that I backed the camper into the storage area in the backyard, the neighbor had parked a car half way across the opening to the spot so I had to angle the camper into the yard and then swing it into position all the while avoiding two parked cars, the house and a very large tree. I have about 3' on the house side, but have to manuver around the basement way opening and have about 18" on the tree side. I had the next door neighbor come out as watch me this time and a cheer me on. Did it in one shot with a final streighing out.

Best advice is to consider where you want the camper to end up at, plan the pathway, if possible, have someone watch what you can't, and then watch the tires.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Well i would have to agree with John, I was great at backup up my TT a 29BHS, I could put it down my 10' wide driveway on a narrow street first shot. My DW was amazed at how fast I could pull up and back it in first time. Then I had to ruin it and buy an SOB 5'er which is 6 feet longer and the wheels are located differently on the frame. Brought it haome last Friday and had to swing it in in the dark for the first time and it took me 6 tries to put it in place. I will get my practice this coming weekend as I am going to a site which is a backin. I will be determined to get the number down and then again when I come home on monday.

Take your time and the more you camp the more practice you will have. You will become a pro in no time.

John, how's that new 5'er treating ya!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This is still one of the things we are still working on. We do a lot of camping at state or county campgrounds. I have no problem getting the TT started into the site but when it comes to staightening out the suburban for that final push back there just doesn't seem to be enough room. I still think the guy's who cut and set those log rails along the edge of the road put them to close on purpose so the camp host could get a good laugh. The next thing we are working on is the hand directions, in this case my left is not her left and right is not right. We have pretty much got it down though by using the pointing method where I have asked that she points in the direction she wants the back of the TT to go. This works most of the time except for that one time where she kept pointing and shaking her finger, so I kept turning untill she was yelling stop. I did asked her what the problem was and she said I was pointing at the tree you where going to hit. After that I got another finger direction we won't discuss but we have gotten better and it has been a learning experiance. Kirk


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

This has been a fun topic to read and another good reminder why I put in a backup camera even if I only use it to attach on the ball but DW's left and my left are completely different. Her 6" is 6' to me but I still







her. Best $100 I spent.



















It will work on the back of the TT but I haven't wired up the 12v for the camera yet.

Bill


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> This has been a fun topic to read and another good reminder why I put in a backup camera even if I only use it to attach on the ball but DW's left and my left are completely different. Her 6" is 6' to me but I still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! cool!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just noticed that the 07 GMC's have a bumper mounted back-up camera as an option. You view it on the NAV screen. Sweeeeet


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

I am no expert, but have found the 23rs much easier to back than the 12ft popup it replaced. I was very concerned about getting the 23rs in the driveway but when I brought it home the first time, I was able to get it in the driveway in less time than the popup. Backing at the campgrounds has turned out to be much easier as well. Like others have said, just take your time, practice, practice, practice. It will get easier.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

nynethead said:


> Well i would have to agree with John, I was great at backup up my TT a 29BHS, I could put it down my 10' wide driveway on a narrow street first shot. My DW was amazed at how fast I could pull up and back it in first time. Then I had to ruin it and buy an SOB 5'er which is 6 feet longer and the wheels are located differently on the frame. Brought it haome last Friday and had to swing it in in the dark for the first time and it took me 6 tries to put it in place. I will get my practice this coming weekend as I am going to a site which is a backin. I will be determined to get the number down and then again when I come home on monday.
> 
> Take your time and the more you camp the more practice you will have. You will become a pro in no time.
> 
> John, how's that new 5'er treating ya!


Actually the same as you. I was quite surprised to find the change in backing angles with the fiver. Need to adjust my head.

Wolfie, I knew that









John


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

3LEES said:


> In January, I found an enclosed storage space for the Outback. 28 foot deep and about 12 foot wide. My trailer is about 28 foot long and 8 foot wide. Due to a retaining wall, I had a limited amount of area in front of the storage space to maneuver. Now I consider myself an above average backer upper, but this was definately going to be tricky.
> 
> I equipped SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) with a 2way radio and asked her to help guide me into the space.
> 
> ...


Brother Outbacker,

I feel your pain! My DW does the same.

I can never see her in the mirrors. When I am backing up to hitch up, she holds up her hands to show I have one foot yet to go, but yells "STOP" after I moved 2 inches. We repeat this exercise 6 times.

I'm sure we will both get better with time. I love her too much to trade her in!









Dan








[/quote]

May I suggest that you put DW in the drivers seat and
you be the instructor/direction person...that might work.
After all I have found that some people are 
naturally better at giving directions rather than receiving them 
and visa versa...









MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Markh1 said:


> ...snip... When I reminded her that "If you can't see my mirrors, I can't see you",


I can't tell you how many times I've told my DW those exact words. Guess she thinks that because I could see her BEFORE I started to turn the trailer I should still be able to see her. Dooh...


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, after zoomzoom8 witnessed my futile attempts with my cuz trying to direct me (ARGH!) he came to my rescue. I get nervous as heck when somebody's watching me, yelling at me, and especially after a long drive.
However, I'm having better luck with the 31RQS than with the 27RSDS. Reason? I turn the running lights on, and the rear running lights extend far enough out I can see them AND the front running lights, so I can keep a better idea of how it's aligned. 
Also, I have my co-pilot, Jimmy (who like others don't understand that if he can't see my mirrors, I can't see him), on a walkie-talkie behind me. Pretty trusty fellow.......he sits on the curb behind where I'm backing and watches. One day, he's gonna go "splat" or take a backwards tumble. Last couple of times, I got it backed in where I can open the side slide all the way up without hitting my fence, and it's behind the house.















Darlene


----------



## Dan V (May 21, 2006)

Drive way - no problem , just take your time . Practice makes perfect !

My first long trip found me having to back out a half mile on a busy narrow 2 lane road , took a half hour !!! Had to stop MANY times to allow cars to pass me plus I had to straighten out my line a zillion times . When all was said and done I told the DW to just " shoot me " !
From now on we'll just park and walk into an area I'm not sure about turning around in . I could have turned around if one dumb [email protected]@ RV had parked correctly , the driver was nowhere to be found .


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Dan , I was in the bar. I would have moved it for ya.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> This has been a fun topic to read and another good reminder why I put in a backup camera even if I only use it to attach on the ball but DW's left and my left are completely different. Her 6" is 6' to me but I still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cool camera I think I might have to get something like that too. You only had to pay $100 for a DW that is a good buy too


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> This has been a fun topic to read and another good reminder why I put in a backup camera even if I only use it to attach on the ball but DW's left and my left are completely different. Her 6" is 6' to me but I still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cool camera I think I might have to get something like that too. You only had to pay $100 for a DW that is a good buy too








[/quote]

Oh Man!


----------



## Bison (Sep 12, 2006)

The very day I bought it, I pulled it around from the service bays and found every pull through spot had been taken and I had already passed the exit to the place. I figured, no sweat...I'll take it around the building and come back out the way I came. No dice, a 5vr was parked nose to nose with a motorhome and completely blocked the way...to make matters worse, a car and a truck were parallel parked along the already narrow drive. No choice but to back it up.

The salesman later told me he was watching me back it up and said I did fine, but looked, I piped in, "scared sh**less?". He laughed and said, "your words...but I'll agree."

I've gotten a bit better (fortunately, I have enough of a backyard to pull it around to the parking spot).


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Expert by no means but I haven't hit anything yet either









We have a utility trailer that we make our deliveries with at work. The trailer is about 8 feet wide and we have to back it thru a 9 foot wide garage door to get it to the loading dock, so if I have more space than that, I'm okay







.

Mike


----------



## 496silverado (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new TT!









I too was nervous about "The first backup". Like everyone says, it will get easier. I had to back onto the lawn my first time to get turned around in the driveway.







Ours is on a very busy street, and I was scared to death to stop on it and try to back in. Just have fun. It's what having a TT is all about. The best advice someone gave me was to just try to relax and take your time. 
Happy Campin' Russ


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> This has been a fun topic to read and another good reminder why I put in a backup camera even if I only use it to attach on the ball but DW's left and my left are completely different. Her 6" is 6' to me but I still
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your tranny gauge in the ash tray????


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Is that your tranny gauge in the ash tray????


It's my fuel pressure gauge until I get some extra money for a 3 gauge A-piller mount, trans temp, fuel pressure, boost/pyro setup.

Until then yup it's mounted in the ash tray









Bill.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I would have to say that my dh is an expert when it comes to backing our 28krs anywhere









Our driveway is quite wide, but our boat leaves only about a 9 foot width to back into and there is no room for error.
He drove big rigs not too way back in his younger days


----------

